# All-in-one Printing Solution



## Will (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey! My name is Will Crabtree and I am a sales manager at Printing in a Box (PIAB). PIAB software offers a storefront website for your printing business. The website's content is highly customizable to fit every business model.

The PIAB software comes with an advanced online ordering system. The online ordering system and design templates are easy to use for your customers as it keeps them engaged in the ordering experience. The website includes a fully operational online ordering system with comprehensive administration. The ordering system allows you to use your own merchant services including PayPal, Authorise.net, or Internet Secure. 

As the administrator, you can add your own logo, change your template, add your products, change your menu, or change your prices without the need for a web designer or consultant. PIAB is a completely invisible so your business can be successful. 

Customer orders will be sent to you automatically by e-mail and we will provide you with an order tracking system in the administration panel. That way, you will have complete control over your order management. 

PIAB is the all-in-one software solution for your printing business. If you have any questions about the PIAB software or how you can get started today, feel free to e-mail [email protected]. Also check out our website at http://www.printinginabox.com!


----------

